# Single step at bedroom door permitted?



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm converting a sitting room/den to a bedroom for a single family home under the 2016 California Residential Code.

The sitting room floor is about 6" lower than the rest of the house (on account of it being a later addition on a slab whereas the rest of the house has floor joists over a crawlspace).

Therefore there will be a step down right at the bedroom door. Will this be a concern for code/inspection?

I can only find floor height requirements for exterior doors in the CRC 2016.


----------



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

Here is a plan with D3 (circled in orange) being the door in question:


----------



## linnrg (Jun 27, 2019)

door can not swing over the step


----------



## fatboy (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't know about CA code, but there is this, which way is the door swing?.


*R311.7.6 Landings for stairways. *There shall be a floor


or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The

width perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be not

less than the width of the flight served. Landings of shapes

other than square or rectangular shall be permitted provided

that the depth at the walk line and the total area is

not less than that of a quarter circle with a radius equal to

the required landing width. Where the stairway has a

straight run, the depth in the direction of travel shall be not

less than 36 inches (914 mm).

*Exception: *A floor or landing is not required at the top


of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an

enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing


over the stairs.


----------



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

fatboy said:


> which way is the door swing?.


 The door swings into the bedroom so you have to step down as you enter. Maybe this pic helps:





Regarding the section you quoted:

Is this considered a stairway?
Would an outswing door be considered ok?
Thanks.


----------



## classicT (Jun 27, 2019)

The intent of the code is to not make a person step backwards (or be pushed backwards) when the door opens over the stairs. As this has a single step, the intent of the code is not needed, therefore I would accept.

I do acknowledge that this is not the letter of the code, but is based upon the intent.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks like it would be very easy to trim 1/2" off a 2x6 to make sleepers, and top with a layef of 3/4 ply so the floors line up.


----------



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Looks like it would be very easy to trim 1/2" off a 2x6 to make sleepers, and top with a layef of 3/4 ply so the floors line up.


It's a good idea. I'm not sure if it's exactly 6" but that's easily measured.

But I'm hoping it doesn't come to this because I'd prefer not losing ceiling height.


----------



## conarb (Jun 27, 2019)

What happened to the old code definition of a stairway requiring three rises?


----------



## ICE (Jun 27, 2019)

A six inch drop is too much.  People that don’t expect that will stumble. Unexpecting people with a compromised skeleton will get hurt. I would place a landing three inches below upper floor.


----------



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

ICE said:


> A six inch drop is too much.  People that don’t expect that will stumble. Unexpecting people with a compromised skeleton will get hurt. I would place a landing three inches below upper floor.


 Good point. Safety first regardless of whether inspector let's it fly. 

I guess it's either add a landing or raise the whole floor. 

Thanks all.


----------



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

ICE said:


> I would place a landing three inches below upper floor.


by the way, isn't a landing which is exactly level with the upper floor better? 3" seems to violate minimum step riser height anyway?


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 27, 2019)

conarb said:


> What happened to the old code definition of a stairway requiring three rises?


Code changed, one riser requires handrails


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Asking for a broken ankle when its dark, bad practice, raise the floor.


----------



## pathanay (Jun 27, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Asking for a broken ankle when its dark, bad practice, raise the floor.


Even a landing is no good?


----------



## tbz (Jun 27, 2019)

pathanay said:


> Here is a plan with D3 (circled in orange) being the door in question:


Looks like it was a garage that was made in to a room, anyway the simple fix if they give you a problem, looks like you might be able to reverse the swing in to the kitchen, maybe, the length might not be there to the other doorway, but that would solve the swing issue.  as to Stepping down, I grew up in a 1960's colonial in Jersey, the dining room, living room and the TV room all where one step down from the hallways and kitchen area.  Owner would get used to it fast, confused me when I went to other homes, as I kept stepping up from habit when walking out of a room.


----------



## ICE (Jun 27, 2019)

pathanay said:


> Even a landing is no good?


The landing would split the six inches.  No handrail required.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2019)

CRC Section R202 Definitions -----STAIR. A change in elevation, consisting of one or more risers.


CRC R311.7.6 Landings for stairways
There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The width perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be not less than the width of the flight served. Landings of shapes other than square or rectangular shall be permitted provided that the depth at the walk line and the total area is not less than that of a quarter circle with a radius equal to the required landing width. Where the stairway has a straight run, the depth in the direction of travel shall be not less than 36 inches.
Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing over the stairs.


Residential code does not define Egress Doors, some would say that is the *required egress* door for that room


CRC R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the *required egress* doors
Landings or finished floors at the required egress door shall be not more than 1-1/2 inches  lower than the top of the threshold.
Exception: The landing or floor on the exterior side shall be not more than 7-3/4 inches below the top of the threshold* provided the door does not swing over the landing or floor.*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 28, 2019)

pathanay, Very nice graphics used in your query!

Bedroom: Could a pocket door be used to eliminate the swing issue, one 36-inch wide stair step then? 
And you've got a window out of the bedroom that meets egress, and a SD right? 
Does CBC require the receptacles to be AFCI protected on a remodel?

Bet she's talking about the wall paint color!


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 28, 2019)

pathanay said:


> Even a landing is no good?


Landing as shown must be rectangular


----------



## pathanay (Jun 28, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Bedroom: Could a pocket door be used to eliminate the swing issue, one 36-inch wide stair step then?
> And you've got a window out of the bedroom that meets egress, and a SD right?
> Does CBC require the receptacles to be AFCI protected on a remodel?


Thanks. I'm not I like pocket doors. Also, it might solve the swing issue but the step down is still a safety hazard I think.


ADAguy said:


> Landing as shown must be rectangular


I was just trying the avoid the inevitable toe-stubbing with a rectangular landing. I think I'm leaning towards raising the whole floor. Thanks.


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 28, 2019)

The land could be a radius or angled as long as the shortest distance from the latch side of the door is 36". As for egress I would except the window. Also appear in the drawing it may be a sliding door.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2019)

I would use a pocket door since a user must stop their travel in order to open the door thus reducing the tripping hazard.
Or raise the floor as suggested. Lightweight concrete might be faster, cheaper and easier than framing a new floor plus it would not provide a space for the insects to live in.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 28, 2019)

All good points


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 29, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Code changed, one riser requires handrails



ADAguy - In residential handrails are required when there are *four or more risers* - not one (CBC R311.7.8).

As an alternative reverse the swing of the door (swing into Utility).


----------



## conarb (Jun 29, 2019)

MtnArch said:


> ADAguy - In residential handrails are required when there are *four or more risers* - not one (CBC R311.7.8).
> 
> As an alternative reverse the swing of the door (swing into Utility).



Thanks, I couldn't believe codes had gone that far.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 1, 2019)

Still a "bad" idea, imagine if this were to be an Air BnB with an unfamiliar guest? $$$$


----------

